# Wet Conditions



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like it is going to be a some what wet day on the golf course today. No mater. I understand the Bridgestone e-7s I use are water proof. :thumbsup: Actually I am more concerned about the wind.

So, what changes do you make in your game when playing in wet conditions? 

For me I know the greens are going to be rolling slower. They are also going to be a bit more "bumpier" than usual. Perhaps I will put my 500gram putter in the bag just for today. For full swing shots, I am going to be trying to impact the ball a little more on the "thin" side just to alleviate any chance of a fat shot. Fat shots in wet conditions are more common, and the pits. Plus with thin shots the ball does not tend to plug when impacting the turf as much. Even some more knock down shots might be in order. Distance is not going to be a priority today. Might even put a #9 metal wood in the bag. All this assuming they keep the course open, as we are under a flash flood watch right now. :dunno:


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

My prep start with putting another towel in the bag. Also, I've got about a dozen old gloves in a plastic bag that will come in useful.

The only other thing is take an extra club, or two, and swing easier to make sure I get a decent, straight contact. If I end up in the rough, its take the punishment and get the ball back in play - heavy wet rough is a real killer.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I wont wear a glove in the wet, take an extra towel I leave the rain hood on my bag and I normally hit a iron longer with my shoots but with about 3/4 swing just to keep it straight and attempt to stay on the fairways and I wont place a club on the ground.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Frogshair: I think right now there are grounds for legal action against the city of Las Vegas for false advertising.
"What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas" well how come that rain came up here in the form of rain and snow. But I just carry an extra towel. I had a great time playing in a heavy rain there was only two of us the fairways were like slow streams and the greens were lakes. The scores were'nt stellar but like Big Hobbit said once we had bragging right at the club house. (paraphrased)


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I think you need to check your facts. It all came from California, and us folks who live in Sin City, just happen to get in the way of this storm. Besides, our annual rain fall is only about 4.5" which we reached several months ago. Anything over said 4.5" is not our responsibility, so this latest rain storm is not our concern. Besides just because you northern folks turn rain into snow this time of year is kind of on your back porch. 

And besides, I am golfing in sunny 60*F weather later on today. Hopefully some of this sunshine will reach your neck of the woods. 

Have safe, and happy holiday. :thumbsup:



broken tee said:


> Frogshair: I think right now there are grounds for legal action against the city of Las Vegas for false advertising.
> "What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas" well how come that rain came up here in the form of rain and snow. But I just carry an extra towel. I had a great time playing in a heavy rain there was only two of us the fairways were like slow streams and the greens were lakes. The scores were'nt stellar but like Big Hobbit said once we had bragging right at the club house. (paraphrased)


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> I think you need to check your facts. It all came from California, and us folks who live in Sin City, just happen to get in the way of this storm. Besides, our annual rain fall is only about 4.5" which we reached several months ago. Anything over said 4.5" is not our responsibility, so this latest rain storm is not our concern. Besides just because you northern folks turn rain into snow this time of year is kind of on your back porch.
> 
> And besides, I am golfing in sunny 60*F weather later on today. Hopefully some of this sunshine will reach your neck of the woods.
> 
> Have safe, and happy holiday. :thumbsup:


I hope so too, have fun and take off a few stroke break 70...you lucky ***


----------

